# Wine Club Recommendations



## dcbrown73 (May 16, 2016)

So, I've looked at several wine clubs, but after reading reviews and stuff. I'm at a loss at which ones to join.

I'm interested in joining maybe three clubs. Probably two winery based ones that are of very good quality, but don't crazy expensive. ($100-$200 every three months) and one that sends quality wines from all over the place. A mix or reds and whites. (not really interested in super cheap wines like Virgin Wines sends, I can find those at my local wine shop)

I just joined Columbia Crest's club so I will give them a try. I'm also looking at Stag's Leap. Oddly, I have never tried any of their wine.

btw, there is no general wine forum here?!!? Only winemaking forums. So I posted here.


----------



## ibglowin (May 16, 2016)

I enjoyed a 6mo membership to K&L Wines Wine Club a few years back. Five levels/types of wines from around the world. No long term commitment, cancel at any time. Not sure they would be a good match since they are on the West coast and you are on the East coast. Stags Leap (Wine Cellars) will cost you a very pretty penny. I would source a bottle of one of their wines first.

I could hook you up with some excellent choices from WA State of course.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 16, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I enjoyed a 6mo membership to K&L Wines Wine Club a few years back. Five levels/types of wines from around the world. No long term commitment, cancel at any time. Not sure they would be a good match since they are on the West coast and you are on the East coast. Stags Leap (Wine Cellars) will cost you a very pretty penny. I would source a bottle of one of their wines first.
> 
> I could hook you up with some excellent choices from WA State of course.



I'm open to Washington wines to try. As I said, I really enjoy just trying different wines all the time. I don't know too many producers in Washington, but I've had pretty good luck when I did try them.

I may give K&L a try. Probably their Signature Red Collection, though I like to try whites too. 

I've bought a lot of wines from Vivino. Some of them extremely good, though they sometimes sell you terrible wines, but mark them as great wines. They also tell you they are giving you a great deal and many times that definitely isn't the case. I do not like sketchy stuff like that.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 17, 2016)

For some reason K&L says they can't ship to Connecticut.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

Must not be a "wine friendly" state! LOL


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 17, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Must not be a "wine friendly" state! LOL



Most of the others ship here. I buy more wine online than I do in stores.

I believe they do have some rules that say if the wine can't be sold by local shops, then a local retailer can't sell it. Like Trader Joe's is not allowed to sell their own beer in the state. They can only sell what other local stores can sell. (this is a stupid law)


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

99% of mine comes direct from the winery. I like to cut out the 3 Tier system and give that money where it belongs, directly to the winemaker and not some huge distributer, then a retailer......... 



dcbrown73 said:


> I buy more wine online than I do in stores.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 17, 2016)

So, I just received an email from Columbia Crest club. It looks like they are sending me two bottles of the 2013 Red Blend Beverly Vineyard. (or at least that's the best I can figure out with this line item "COL 13 RED BLEND RS BVV 750", and two bottles of 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon Wautoma Springs Vineyard "COL 13 CAB S RS WSV 750".

Hopefully they are delicious!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> So, I just received an email from Columbia Crest club. It looks like they are sending me two bottles of the 2013 Red Blend Beverly Vineyard. (or at least that's the best I can figure out with this line item "COL 13 RED BLEND RS BVV 750", and two bottles of 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon Wautoma Springs Vineyard "COL 13 CAB S RS WSV 750".
> 
> Hopefully they are delicious!



Me too! Very excited. Also got an email asking me to vote for blending on the Crowdsourced Cab.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 17, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Me too! Very excited. Also got an email asking me to vote for blending on the Crowdsourced Cab.



Yep, what did you do? I went for the bright flavors, but I'm losing that battle with balanced having 53% so far.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Yep, what did you do? I went for the bright flavors, but I'm losing that battle with balanced having 53% so far.



Same as you.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

Have not had a bad bottle of CC Reserve in the 7 years I have been a member. They are not in your face like some wines and show restraint and balance across the board. You should have gotten an email newsletter that details the wines. I usually just get one of each except for the Reserve (main) Cab Sauv and the Walter Clore Bordeaux blend. I on occasion have reordered a few choice wines. LOL




dcbrown73 said:


> So, I just received an email from Columbia Crest club. It looks like they are sending me two bottles of the 2013 Red Blend Beverly Vineyard. (or at least that's the best I can figure out with this line item "COL 13 RED BLEND RS BVV 750", and two bottles of 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon Wautoma Springs Vineyard "COL 13 CAB S RS WSV 750".
> 
> Hopefully they are delicious!


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

I also like the fact that they finally went to paper labels and not etched on labels. I recycle all my bottles and had to toss all the CC reserve for all those years until just this past year when they made the change to paper.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Have not had a bad bottle of CC Reserve in the 7 years I have been a member. They are not in your face like some wines and show restraint and balance across the board. You should have gotten an email newsletter that details the wines. I usually just get one of each except for the Reserve (main) Cab Sauv and the Walter Clore Bordeaux blend. I on occasion have reordered a few choice wines. LOL



I didn't get the fact sheet. Maybe they send with the shipping details?


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

IIRC they send it to your email account that you signed up with. Mine arrived to my home email this AM.



Boatboy24 said:


> I didn't get the fact sheet. Maybe they send with the shipping details?


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 17, 2016)

I didn't get it either. Maybe it's because we are such new members and haven't quite made it on to their mailing list yet.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

Did you check your spam folder?


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 17, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Did you check your spam folder?



Yep, I got nothing. That's why I said it maybe due to just joining five days ago.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2016)

Could be I can forward a copy to your email if you would like.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 17, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Could be I can forward a copy to your email if you would like.



Okay. You can see my email from the forum being all Super Power Moderator and stuff?


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Did you check your spam folder?



Not there. But I did learn how to make myself irresistible to women. 




ibglowin said:


> Could be I can forward a copy to your email if you would like.



Just PM'd my email.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 23, 2016)

So, a week ago, I got the email saying my order had been processed and I'd get another mail when it was shipped. I still haven't received shipping info. Have you guys?


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2016)

No, me either, last week would have been a perfect week to ship to me as it was pretty cool the entire week, this week not cool at ALL! In the past when ever I got that email it meant they shipped mine out already as it always goes out on a Monday. Perhaps they are shipping today. I hope its just not ground.......


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 23, 2016)

Nothing here either.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 23, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> No, me either, last week would have been a perfect week to ship to me as it was pretty cool the entire week, this week not cool at ALL! In the past when ever I got that email it meant they shipped mine out already as it always goes out on a Monday. Perhaps they are shipping today. I hope its just not ground.......



Yep, 50's and 60's (mostly 50's) here for the last week. Going to be pushing 90 here in a day or two.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2016)

I may call them today if I have time. We are going to be warm (~80F) early in the week but looks like it will cool down to lower 70's towards the end of the week. I didn't realize that many UPS shipments actually go for some of their travels in a loaded trailer by train. Then once it reaches a closer destination they take the trailer off and move it by truck/trailer to the final sorting facility for delivery.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2016)

Shipping today, should get tracking info tonight or tomorrow via email. Check the (daytime high) temps along your shipping route.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 23, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Shipping today, should get tracking info tonight or tomorrow via email. Check the (daytime high) temps along your shipping route.



Gonna be a warm one...


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2016)

You have the right to refuse the wine if it is too hot and you feel it is cooked. During one of the fires a few years ago UPS refused to deliver packages for a week even though we were not evacuated where I live. The shipment sat in a trailer for 5 days in 85 degree weather. When it got to me I refused it. Ever since then I told them to use FedEx only for me. They delivered during the fire. UPS is Union, FedEx not union.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 23, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> You have the right to refuse the wine if it is too hot and you feel it is cooked. During one of the fires a few years ago UPS refused to deliver packages for a week even though we were not evacuated where I live. The shipment sat in a trailer for 5 days in 85 degree weather. When it got to me I refused it. Ever since then I told them to use FedEx only for me. They delivered during the fire. UPS is Union, FedEx not union.



They don't ship with ice packs? Sometimes I will order from Vivino if they have something interesting and it's actually a good deal. For like $6, they will add an frozen brick to the package to keep it cool.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2016)

The winery is in the middle of nowhere (Paterson) in WA State close to the Columbia River on the border with OR. An Ice pack might work for a 1-2 day shipment but not a 4-5 day shipment like you (and I) It would be melted in 24 hours more than likely. It takes 5 days for UPS to reach me from WA State. Only 4 days for FedEx. Another reason I love FedEx!


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 23, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> The winery is in the middle of nowhere (Paterson) in WA State close to the Columbia River on the border with OR. An Ice pack might work for a 1-2 day shipment but not a 4-5 day shipment like you (and I) It would be melted in 24 hours more than likely. It takes 5 days for UPS to reach me from WA State. Only 4 days for FedEx. Another reason I love FedEx!



The ice pack that they send with Vivino is more like a frozen sponge like brick with gel injected inside of the sponge. Their shipments routinely take over a week to get to me (from CA to CT) and the brick is still frozen and wines cool once it does arrive.

When I get home, I will take a picture of it. I keep them as when we do our monthly community wine tastings, I keep them in the cooler to keep the reds and whites cool that we haven't tasted yet. (we do our tasting outdoors near the pool.)


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2016)

Must be a magic brick of sorts! LOL When I order MLB from Morewine in CA I add the optional ice pack for like $0.75 and I am only two states away (like 1000 mile though) and mine is always a completely melted gel pack by the time it gets delivered to me.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 23, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Must be a magic brick of sorts! LOL When I order MLB from Morewine in CA I add the optional ice pack for like $0.75 and I am only two states away (like 1000 mile though) and mine is always a completely melted gel pack by the time it gets delivered to me.



Hmm. Maybe it's because when I order the ice pack, the wine comes in Styrofoam packing. Similar to this, but there is a slot in the middle that the ice brick fits right into. It acts like an ice chest.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2016)

That would make a difference!


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2016)

Just got me shipping notice. FedEx ground and will be delivered on Thursday morning.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 24, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Just got me shipping notice. FedEx ground and will be delivered on Thursday morning.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 24, 2016)

I've still got nothing. Not even a lump of coal.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 24, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I've still got nothing. Not even a lump of coal.



86 that! 



> Scheduled Delivery:
> Tuesday, 05/31/2016, By End of Day


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 24, 2016)

Mine showed up. Due to be delivered next Tuesday. A nice, hot week on a truck.


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2016)

Have you checked the temps along your route yet? Keep track of your stops along the way if possible the the daytime temps. If you feel its cooked, then refuse to sign and call them and have them hold off and hold the wine until the fall or see if they will upgrade you to 2nd day air for free or a small extra fee.

They have always been very approachable and easy to work with.



Boatboy24 said:


> Mine showed up. Due to be delivered next Tuesday. A nice, hot week on a truck.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 24, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Have you checked the temps along your route yet? Keep track of your stops along the way if possible the the daytime temps. If you feel its cooked, then refuse to sign and call them and have them hold off and hold the wine until the fall or see if they will upgrade you to 2nd day air for free or a small extra fee.
> 
> They have always been very approachable and easy to work with.



I'm confused as to why they would ship in this fashion knowing it will send a week in a hot truck. Some of the online wine shops won't ship in those cases unless it's shipped quickly or they adds something to keep it cool.

I think I will email them. I'm not even sure what path it will take to get to me.


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2016)

By all means call or email them with your concerns. I use weather.com to check daytime highs along my shipping route. And yes we are at the end of the Spring shipping season especially things headed to the South and Southwest!



dcbrown73 said:


> I think I will email them. I'm not even sure what path it will take to get to me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 24, 2016)

I don't know where my wine is going. I only know where its been.  I'll keep an eye on it though. It left Portland, OR this morning. Temps there are fine.


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2016)

Just google map it. It will be very close. Then check the temps along the route. Move ~500 miles a day west to east. The kicker for you is that things don't seem to move on the weekend. They seem to sit...... 



Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know where my wine is going. I only know where its been.  I'll keep an eye on it though. It left Portland, OR this morning. Temps there are fine.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 24, 2016)

Here is their response.



> Hello David-
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2016)

Do you have an infrared temp gun? If the wine arrives 74 or below I would keep it. If it arrives 75 or above then I would send it back. Keep a note either way. I don't drink my bottles for 3-5 years so that is a long time to hold a potentially cooked wine. There will not be another shipment until the Fall.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 24, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Do you have an infrared temp gun? If the wine arrives 74 or below I would keep it. If it arrives 75 or above then I would send it back. Keep a note either way. I don't drink my bottles for 3-5 years so that is a long time to hold a potentially cooked wine. There will not be another shipment until the Fall.



Nope. Not only that. My apartment complex accepts the wine (all packages) for me as I'm at work and the delivery agent can't gain access to my building. So it's not even as if I can reject it unless I tell them (the apartment staff) before it arrives and that is only if they remember. :/


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2016)

You can always send it back. Just email CC and ask for a return shipping label to send it back if you have any concerns.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

Mine is out for delivery this AM. Should arrive around mid morning at the house and I will grab it at lunch and get a quick bottle temp.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 26, 2016)

Hmm. Mine will spend at least a few days in 80+F temps I'm sure. I suppose I should just cancel the membership if they do not take protective measures for the shipment. I'm just not interested in buying (4) $40 bottles that will sit in 80+ degree truck for a week.

/sigh


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 26, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Mine is out for delivery this AM. Should arrive around mid morning at the house and I will grab it at lunch and get a quick bottle temp.



No adult signature required?


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

That would be throwing the proverbial baby out with the bathwater but its certainly your call. You joined at the wrong time as this is the only shipment of the entire year that has any issues with heat and usually that is only with things going South and not so much East.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 26, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> No adult signature required?



Don't you know? It's total lawless anarchy down there in New Mexico!


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 26, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> That would be throwing the proverbial baby out with the bathwater but its certainly your call. You joined at the wrong time as this is the only shipment of the entire year that has any issues with heat and usually that is only with things going South and not so much East.



Well, what I may do is see if I can switch to 2-day shipping for the $12. I will gladly pay an extra $7 (less than $2 per bottle) to ensure the wine arrives in good shape.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

Another reason why I love me some FedEx. The driver knows I have no small chillen at home and rips off the big "adult sig required" sticker and drops it on the front porch. They always come around 10:00AM and I go home for lunch around 11:00AM so its not outside for very long plus I live in the middle of nowhere so no problems with people stealing things off the front porch. 

I buy so much wine from OOS that they feel safe that there will not be any problems. I have a UPS driver who does the same but they often have substitute drivers so he gave me his Cell# and I call him and he calls the Sub driver and they guy will leave it at the door and sign my name.



Boatboy24 said:


> No adult signature required?


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

Wines arrived in good condition today and are tucked away in the cellar.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 26, 2016)

It's 90F here right now and my package still has five days to travel in a truck.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

Send them back or pick one, drink it and if you have any reason to suspect it is "off" in any way call or email them and tell them. They will make it right.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 26, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> It's 90F here right now and my package still has five days to travel in a truck.



I'm not going to sweat it for now (pardon the pun). Temps in the midwest are in the low 80's for highs. Low 60's for lows. Now, if it happens to reach Baltimore tomorrow, and sits on a truck all weekend, I might be concerned. 90 tomorrow and almost as warm Saturday. Sun/Mon back into the high 70's.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

I got lucky this week, my shipment basically followed a cool front along the route plus with my route the morning lows are usually very cool (Salt Lake City, Denver) which helps offset the daytime highs. Next week looks horrible along my shipping route. With you guys having a 2600 mile oneway trip vs my 1200 mile trip I would question any ground shipping where it sits in a truck over the weekend especially during warm weather.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 28, 2016)

Hmm. My tracking still shows the last scan as Departure of Portland, OR at 3:07am on Tuesday the 24th.

btw, this is the frozen brick I was talking about Vivino puts in their packages if requested.


----------



## ibglowin (May 28, 2016)

Mine didn't have much detail either this time but I have ordered enough wine over the years to see quite a few check in points along the route. For me its Boise, ID, then Salt Lake City, then Denver and then delivery to me the next day unless its UPS which drives it right past me to ABQ to be checked in taking another day and then the next morning they drive it back to Santa fe early and check in their then out for delivery. UPS takes 5 days to get to me FedEx only 4 but probably 60% or more of the wineries in WA state typically only ship UPS. Some use both like CC and if you request they will send FedEx as in my case.

I like the Ice Brick. That combined with a nice styrofoam wine shipper would certainly help to keep things cool.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 28, 2016)

No update on mine since Portland either.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 29, 2016)

Chelmsford, MA, United States	05/29/2016	11:27 A.M.	Arrival Scan

Slowly, but surely it's coming. Yesterday it was in the 90s and sunny. As an Astronomer; I love it when it's sunny, but right now... Not so much.


----------



## ibglowin (May 29, 2016)

Do you have anything to check the bottle temp? It would be good to know just in case you need/want to send it back. You could say it was dropped off at xx:xx and when opened X hours later the bottle temp was XX degrees F.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 30, 2016)

Mine got to Baltimore yesterday, then made its way to the local about an hour and a half later. It's sitting about 2 miles from my house right now. High yesterday was 84, with 80 expected today. Not ideal, but I think I'm fine.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 30, 2016)

Mine arrived in Brookfield (5-7 miles away) at 12:28AM this morning. It's 66F right now, but will hit up to around 85F by 2pm. Hopefully it's in an at least somewhat air conditioned warehouse facility, but I doubt it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 31, 2016)

Safe and sound, chilling in the basement. The label on the blend says cellaring potential of 15-20 years. Gonna be a long wait...


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 31, 2016)

Mine arrived. The bottle feels about room temperature, though it arrived at 2:45pm and sat in the package room until 7pm when I was able to pick it up. The package room sits around 72F. If it were overly warm. It may have had time to cool off.

I suppose I have no choice but to open a bottle and decide if I should keep it. Probably not tonight, but I will soon. Probably Thursday at the earliest. 

I still think I'm going to have them ship my orders the two day shipping. An extra $7 for four bottles of wine of this quality isn't that bad I suppose and well worth it if I don't have to worry as much about the condition of the wine when it arrives.

So I have a question. How do they determine if a bottle is age-able for 15-20 years?


----------



## ibglowin (May 31, 2016)

Data points, lots and lots of data points.

I have a 2001 Walter Clore that they sent a couple years ago in a Winter shipment as a bonus, "thank you" for your membership. I guess I need to open that one some day soon..... 




dcbrown73 said:


> So I have a question. How do they determine if a bottle is age-able for 15-20 years?


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 31, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I guess I need to open that one some day soon.....



Or not...


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 1, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Or not...



...or send it to me so I can ensure it's still good.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2016)

Youse guys always trying to help a buddy out!

I also have a bottle of the 2005 CC Reserve Cab that won WS wine of the year.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 22, 2016)

I just got this email.



> We’re thrilled to offer, for the first time ever, the option to add an additional mid-summer fulfillment. The wines are the 2015 Reserve Pinot Blanc Yakima Valley, 2015 Reserve Garnacha Blanca Yakima Valley and 2015 Reserve Sauvignon Blanc Horse Heaven Hills.



Mike, Any thoughts on these from past vintages?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2016)

Only the Sauv Blanc has been produced before that I am aware of. The Pinot Blanc and Grenache Blanc are first timers I think. The new ones should be fun for sure as I have not had the opportunity to taste either. The Sauv Blanc is always good. I would only do it if they throw in an inexpensive deal for 2 day air shipping like they did for the Crowd Sourced Cabernet.




dcbrown73 said:


> Mike, Any thoughts on these from past vintages?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Aug 18, 2016)

To upgrade or not to upgrade. That is the question. 

I think I'm going to do it. I love a good Riesling. You guys have any opinions before I take the plunge?



> Dear David,
> 
> Your upcoming fall Reserve Club fulfillment will include these wines from Horse Heaven Hills:
> – 2014 Reserve Malbec Spice Cabinet Vineyard
> ...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 18, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> To upgrade or not to upgrade. That is the question.
> 
> I think I'm going to do it. I love a good Riesling. You guys have any opinions before I take the plunge?



I was going to call and ask if I could trade the Riesling for the Chardonnay. 

I'm seriously considering upgrading.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Aug 18, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I was going to call and ask if I could trade the Riesling for the Chardonnay.
> 
> I'm seriously considering upgrading.



So I take it you're not an ABC guy? 

I'm kidding of course.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 18, 2016)

New varietal for the Reserve Club so no previous data. Have had lots of the CC Grand Estates at ~$12 each and all very good. $22 for a Riesling it better be off the charts good. I purchased a 6 pack of Long Shadows Poet's Leap Riesling when we visited the winery several years ago in Walla Walla, WA. Their Poet's Leap is only $20 and it scored 91pts WS last year as a data point. That club price is good till the next cycle IIRC so you could add one, try it out and get more while still at the club discount since its ready to drink now.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Aug 18, 2016)

I went ahead and upgraded. They say this option has to be executed before August 25th, but that is probably just so you don't pay any added shipping. (it's shipped as a part of fall fulfillment)

I went a head and grabbed two. If it's not great, I can always open the second bottle when my buddy comes by to spend a Sunday watching sports and stuff. We usually drink at least two bottles throughout the full day. It can be the second bottle opened.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 23, 2016)

One of my favorite wine clubs out of WA State. EFESTE I get a case a year from these guys. Nice family run winery with with deep roots in Italy and Red Mountain to boot!


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtVJNyYMc5I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtVJNyYMc5I[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 15, 2016)

My latest Columbia Crest shipment is being processed. A little disappointed that one of my two bottles is a Chardonnay though. 

For all you folks in PA, I just got an email from CC that they can now ship to you.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Sep 15, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> My latest Columbia Crest shipment is being processed. A little disappointed that one of my two bottles is a Chardonnay though.
> 
> For all you folks in PA, I just got an email from CC that they can now ship to you.



OMG! Are you an ABC guy?!?!?! I'm kidding!

I just got an email saying I have six bottles coming. Looks like two 2014 chardonnay, two 2014 spiced cabs, and two 2015 Riesling.

My work over the last couple of months has been tough as we just released a major project that has been in the works for over a year. Can't recall if I ordered something that was delayed due to Connecticut laws or this is my next club delivery.

I think I'm losing it. I will have to go back and read the emails and check my charges.  I'm feeling way overworked right now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 16, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> OMG! Are you an ABC guy?!?!?! I'm kidding!
> 
> I just got an email saying I have six bottles coming. Looks like two 2014 chardonnay, two 2014 spiced cabs, and two 2015 Riesling.
> 
> ...



The Chard and Cab are your club delivery (at least that's what I got). The Riesling was an upgrade that offered.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Sep 16, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> The Chard and Cab are your club delivery (at least that's what I got). The Riesling was an upgrade that offered.



That's right! Thanks, I thought I was losing it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 16, 2016)

I had to email them today. Supposed to ship out on Monday 9/19 but it will be in the lower 80's in Boise and Salt lake next week. They are going to hold my shipment until I tell them its safe to ship. Probably early October.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 22, 2017)

Wasn't enthralled with the upgrades for this coming shipment. It's been a while since I got the email, but it was H3, as I recall.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Feb 23, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wasn't enthralled with the upgrades for this coming shipment. It's been a while since I got the email, but it was H3, as I recall.



Yep. I've been usually upgrading, but I just deleted that email this time. It just didn't look like anything worth doing.


----------



## pebbles2015 (Oct 30, 2017)

Reviving a dead thread to ask, what other WA wine clubs do you recommend? I'm interested in moderate priced reds...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2017)

What would you consider a moderately priced red?



pebbles2015 said:


> Reviving a dead thread to ask, what other WA wine clubs do you recommend? I'm interested in moderate priced reds...


----------



## pebbles2015 (Oct 30, 2017)

The first post talked about 100-200 every three months. Sounds good to me. I don't spend 100 per bottle; can't afford that!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2017)

Columbia Crest is a good start. 2 wines each quarter that are in the $30 range depending the wine. If you want smaller boutique wines that are more hand made than Columbia Crest I really like Saviah Cellars high quality, reasonably priced, and constantly great wine year after year. They have a 4, 6 or 12 wine club (Fall and Spring) IIRC that is either all red or combination of red and white.


----------

